# how do you ship bath bombs?



## krissy (Mar 6, 2011)

i want to make and send my mom some bath bombs, but am worried they will crumble in the mail. how do you ship yours to keep them intact?


----------



## SudsyKat (Mar 7, 2011)

Krissy, 

I've never shipped them, bu I did make my first ever batch this weekend and they're already hard as a rock. I would not be at all worried about shipping them in a box with some reasonable amount of padding.


----------



## queensh (Mar 9, 2011)

SudsyKat said:
			
		

> Krissy,
> 
> I've never shipped them, bu I did make my first ever batch this weekend and they're already hard as a rock. I would not be at all worried about shipping them in a box with some reasonable amount of padding.



Mine are pretty hard too but most of the time I wrap them in bubble wrap or surround them with peanuts inside the box.


----------

